# A tree fell on my rv!



## Ekstasis (Aug 18, 2012)

We are away from our rv this weekend and our neighbors called saying a tree fell on both of our rv's. We were told it did a decent amount of damage.

We are paying for a slot in a small town, city ran rv park.

Think they will pay for my insurance deductible? Surely, they will refund our rent fee when it's in the shop, the park is empty except the 3 of us that work together.

Any suggestions on working with a small town city hall to fix this?

I am having a little surgery tomorrow and I so didn't need to think about this today.

Ugh.


----------



## ped (Aug 18, 2012)

Damn that sucks. No advice either, sorry.


----------



## landpirate (Aug 21, 2012)

I guess it depends why the tree fell on your RV. was it, as insurance companies put it an "act of god" like lightening or a flood knocked it over or something out of human control or was it something preventable like the tree was rotten and the people who run the RV park should have cut it down or someone drove into it. as we say in the UK, "where there's blame, there's a claim". See what you can find out from the neighbours that told you. I hope you are successful in getting some money back. good luck.


----------



## WanderingMoose (Oct 13, 2012)

That sucks. The park should be responsible.


----------



## creature (Nov 20, 2012)

see if there have been other complaints about the same tree, also..

i think pirate got it right...

hope yer well after the surgery..


*


----------



## Dead horse (Mar 23, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------

